# 4k tv aspect ratio question



## Streetcar (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a new 4K tv  and the options on aspect ratio are as the photo.

What is "Point to Point"


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What is the editor and does it have a help ???? ... or is that the TV screen, anything in the manual ???
I couldn't find anything in Google 
I'd assume it means that you can set a nonstandard aspect by choosing two corners (points)


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 27, 2015)

The screen on the TV is set up screen for the HD set top box setup menu.

The help and user manual has little detail and no explanation of what "point to point" is or what it does or how to define a point.

The TV is a SEIKI model SE39UA01UK on auto aspect ratio and the HD 1080p set-top box is a Technika model STBHD213.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm also using usb powered HDMI leads from Blueray and HD 1080P to upscale to 4K Ultra HD at 2160P quality, by using SEIKI U-VISION Cables Model SU4KC1


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I thought I'd try taking a look around and although I can't say that I fully understand it I was able to find a reference in a manual for another TV that seems to explain it (something to do with the pixels of the image when in PC mode). Hopefully you guys will know what it means.

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/718930/Sansui-Hdlcd4060.html?page=24


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you for the excellent work, information and research that would suggest that "Point to Point" (is for PC mode only) and it detects the resolution of the signal of the image and it will be shown on the screen with same amount of pixels.

I guess that is why it had no real effect on the TV picture if "Point to Point" is a PC monitor setting based on pixels?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry that I can't answer your question but I'm glad the information was a bit helpful. Perhaps Noyb will be able to advise you better.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Streetcar said:


> Thank you for the excellent work, information and research that would suggest that "Point to Point" (is for PC mode only) and it detects the resolution of the signal of the image and it will be shown on the screen with same amount of pixels.
> 
> I guess that is why it had no real effect on the TV picture if "Point to Point" is a PC monitor setting based on pixels?


But Full 100% is also for PC Only but will display the picture at the maximum size


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Point to point or Pixel for pixel is referring to the display when driven by a PC.

Many TV screens actually scale the input signal to fit the screen so the screen is filled and the picture MAY be slightly distorted.

P to P just means that there is no scaling and one pixel input results in one pixel on the screen so if you drive that large screen at 1080p resolution, the picture will sit in the middle with black surround.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 27, 2015)

I think you may be right as when I take an HD 1080P (or Blueray) to upscale to 4K Ultra HD at 2160P quality, by using SEIKI U-VISION Cables Model SU4KC1, on Point to Point the picture is crystal clear and better than the basic HD 1080P, upscaled in all other aspect ratios.


----------

